# Having Problem with Betta tank!



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi to one and all. Ive just put my Betta in a 35L tank and my Betta is in full fighting mode / Display and i have realized that he can see his reflection on the walls of the tank . Will he soon realize he is chasing thin air or will he never get tired of this and keep thinking its another Betta.! very concerned incase its bad for his health. Thanks Mark


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Turn the lights off in the tank and give him 24 hours and then he may quit chasing himself. Sometimes it takes a while for them to realize that the other "fishy" is not coming to get them and they cannot fight it but the light will just prolong the time needed. Unfortunately the only thing I have found to make them stop this entirely is to move the decor around so the spot where the other fishy shows up is covered with a plant or some other thing so that it won't show to the fish but sometimes the little guy still gets to the reflection if they are determined. Bettas have long memories you see and sometimes will be right back to the spot for a look and to see if the other fish is still there. They do get over it but occasionally you will find him there until he gets used to it. It happens at my house every morning until he gets used to the light being on or else he gets hungry and wants his breakfast and he comes to the front of the tank to remind me that he hasn't eaten. LOL They can be stinkers! 

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for that rose. He did settle down after 2 days, and as you said in the morning when you put light on he flares up again untill he realizes theres no danger Thanks again for putting my mind at ease. Mark


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Great Pics!!!

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

As you have said 50/50 light brings alot of alge , Every week i need to clean the silk plants .Also i know this doesnt do harm to fish but does it harm a betta since he is in a rice field ,that im sure doesnt have this .? Prevention is better than cure! ie does his amune system used to algea? Novice Betta lover .Hooked line a and sinker


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I do not know that it would hurt him but would not be the best either. It will make for a lot more work for you and depending on the type of algae growing there are some that are not good for any fish. There are bulbs that will end most of the problem even if you change to the Colormax or some Freshwater specific bulb it will end a lot of the problem.
Until you change the bulb, unfortunately you will probably have the problem even if you get an algaecide and it could kill your plants too.

Sorry not to have a better or more optimistic answer, but I do believe in being truthful rather than trying to send you in to buy things that will not help you.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for that rose. Yeah it is a pain to do, as if i leave it for too long ,its like a flowing spider web, that if anything touches it it sticks.Yeah il think about lighting change as i beleave 50/50 is more marine lighting for coral(correct me if i wrong).Might just go to normal day light tubing. Thanks again Mark


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

When I had the same type of problem a really good hobbyist told me that the bulbs you are using ARE Marine bulbs and not meant to be used in Freshwater tanks so you are correct. It is just going to keep getting worse with those in the light fixture. You need something in the 6500 spectrum. Check any bulb you put in for that number.. I have seen some Freshwater bulbs in the 5500 spectrum wavelength too but I do know that the 6500K wavelength is good for plants.

Rose


----------

